# My Home Set Up



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my current set up.









Chris


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What a great setup - do you get any comments about the room your take up?


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Friends have been amazed at the size of the machine and then usually just ask for a coffee.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice set-up....This may be a silly question. As im new to this. But why do people have two grinders for?


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

chrisdunstan said:


> Nice set-up....This may be a silly question. As im new to this. But why do people have two grinders for?


In this case it's likely because the Iberital MC2(grinder in pic), although a great intro grinder it's a pain if you use different brew methods so most, myself included keep it dialled in for espresso and use an alternative for brewed etc.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

To elaborate on what pendragon said, the iberital is incredibly slow to switch from espresso grind to filter or cafetiere, then really slow and difficult to find your espresso grind again afterwards. The little dualit wont grind fine enough for espresso but is great for filter etc and very easy to switch grind coarseness.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Pretty cool looking set up, right next to the sink too! How useful! I wouldn't mind a massive industrial strength machine myself. But I wouldn't knock my PV.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks!

It had to be near the sink because it had to be plumbed in and as you say quite handy.

I also forgot to mention i installed a water filter too, cant risk lime scale build up!

Chris


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

How lucky to have a plumbed in machine! Limescale here is awful, one spot and it marks anything. Not to mention the water has enough chlorine in for an olympic sized pool! Tastes horrible. So I fill the boiler straight off a filter tap we got for £30, change the cartridge twice a year at £10 a go. It works a dream.


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

The water here is pretty soft (so i have been told)

The water filter i got is from Happy Donkey, cost me £29.99 exc VAT. This should be fine for my needs.

I had a Gaggia Classic before and it was a pain having to fill the thing all the time! Haha


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Pretty lucky then, ours is so bad the hot water spout at work on the machine gets all encrusted and horrible after a few days before it's scraped off again, I'd love to see the state of the boiler! I bet it'll break down again sometime soon.

My Ponte Vecchio isn't horribly bad to fill, just take the cover off the top and fill 'er up. Direct to boiler means no manky water tank to clean either!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow! Your water must be extremely hard for lime scale to build that fast!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Bought this Super Jolly a couple of weeks ago used for £200

Its a LOT more robust than the MC2. The "Mazzer's are built like tanks" thing isnt a lie. You could brake your foot if this thing fell on it!

Not keen on the doser but i am getting use to it now.

I did thin about buying the Mazzer chute but that comes with a hefty price tag and dont think its really worth it for what it is.


----------

